# Deep trip for mon., depending on weather



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Want to do a deep trip Mon., & looking to round up a crew. Depends a lot on weather of course. Would like to fish the east Breaks area, 60 mile buoy, 30 fathom rocks, a-28 reef. Boat fishes 4, 3 share the gas bill. No bananas/drugs/or booze. In search of Mahis/Hoos/Sails/AJ's/Groups/etc.... Wade 832-687-5426 or pm me.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Now you have added "drugs" to the list and got rid of complaining so if I don't bring drugs (caffeine, dramamine, scoplolamine, etc.) then I can blow chuncks and b**** about it?? Where is the logic in this?

Your friend the professor



mahiseeker said:


> Want to do a deep trip Mon., & looking to round up a crew. Depends a lot on weather of course. Would like to fish the east Breaks area, 60 mile buoy, 30 fathom rocks, a-28 reef. Boat fishes 4, 3 share the gas bill. No bananas/drugs/or booze. In search of Mahis/Hoos/Sails/AJ's/Groups/etc.... Wade 832-687-5426 or pm me.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Out of what Port?????


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Port= Surfside! & yes AGF, no complaining, even if you're crying to go home, because you're sooooo sick. Suck it up Professor!


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Mon. trip cancelled, weather forecast for 2-3's, but, going Sun. instead. 2-3's aren't bad, but would rather wait for a little smoother ride.


----------

